# Relative permit from a visitor's visa



## Apostrophe (Jan 22, 2020)

Can I apply for a relative permit if I currently hold a visitor's visa? I think it's the same as change of status, which I've heard is not possible.

I just need a 6 month valid visa so that I can apply for my PR, what can I do to get a 6 month visa? My visitor's visa expired during the lockdown. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## terryZW (Jun 26, 2017)

Apostrophe said:


> Can I apply for a relative permit if I currently hold a visitor's visa? I think it's the same as change of status, which I've heard is not possible.
> 
> I just need a 6 month valid visa so that I can apply for my PR, what can I do to get a 6 month visa? My visitor's visa expired during the lockdown. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks in advance.


If you are a spouse or child of an SA citizen or permanent resident yes you can. If not, then you can only apply in home country. What category PR are you planning on applying through? Why do you believe you need a 6 month visa? One of the conditions of a PR application is to maintain a valid status throughout the wait so even if your PR takes 2-3 years to process, you'll still need a valid visa for all those years.


----------



## Apostrophe (Jan 22, 2020)

terryZW said:


> If you are a spouse or child of an SA citizen or permanent resident yes you can. If not, then you can only apply in home country. What category PR are you planning on applying through? Why do you believe you need a 6 month visa? One of the conditions of a PR application is to maintain a valid status throughout the wait so even if your PR takes 2-3 years to process, you'll still need a valid visa for all those years.



My Uncle(Mother's Brother) is an SA citizen, I am planning to apply along with my mother(accompanying my mother) for a relative permit, since she is his sister. I am planning to apply for a PR(on the grounds of critical skills) since I graduated from a South African university, one of the immigration specialists told us that we only need a minimum of 6 month valid visa when applying for a PR, and not for the entire duration of waiting for the outcome. 

Thanks.


----------



## terryZW (Jun 26, 2017)

Apostrophe said:


> My Uncle(Mother's Brother) is an SA citizen, I am planning to apply along with my mother(accompanying my mother) for a relative permit, since she is his sister. I am planning to apply for a PR(on the grounds of critical skills) since I graduated from a South African university, one of the immigration specialists told us that we only need a minimum of 6 month valid visa when applying for a PR, and not for the entire duration of waiting for the outcome.
> 
> Thanks.


You need a valid visa to be granted PR, it doesn't matter what category you are applying under or who your family is. You wouldn't be the first person to get false information from these so-called "immigration specialists." The DHA clearly states that *"The applicant must renew his/her visa whilst awaiting the outcome of his/her permanent residence permit application" *on the form and this is also on the VFS list of requirements and was true as when I received my own PR via the same 27(b) category with graduate waiver.


----------



## Apostrophe (Jan 22, 2020)

terryZW said:


> You need a valid visa to be granted PR, it doesn't matter what category you are applying under or who your family is. You wouldn't be the first person to get false information from these so-called "immigration specialists." The DHA clearly states that *"The applicant must renew his/her visa whilst awaiting the outcome of his/her permanent residence permit application" *on the form and this is also on the VFS list of requirements and was true as when I received my own PR via the same 27(b) category with graduate waiver.


I see, but in any case, i've heard that PR applications via 27(b) are processed much faster, so I'll probably not need to renew it, but if I do have to, I could renew it, I think a relative visa is usually issued for 2 years.


----------



## terryZW (Jun 26, 2017)

Apostrophe said:


> I see, but in any case, i've heard that PR applications via 27(b) are processed much faster, so I'll probably not need to renew it, but if I do have to, I could renew it, I think a relative visa is usually issued for 2 years.


All the best


----------



## Apostrophe (Jan 22, 2020)

terryZW said:


> All the best


thanks


----------



## jollem (Nov 9, 2016)

Get a visa which is a long as possible. Dont limit yourself to 6 months. What if the PRP application takes more than 6 months. Check the thread about PRP Time lines on this forum. There are people who applied in for PRP s7(b) last year who still haven't received their decisions yet and its now almost 10 months into the year.

Also take what immigration agents say with a pinch of salt. Their primary interest is that you sign up with them and pay them. so they tend to exaggerate so that u sign up.

Also take not that they are not taking PRP applications at present. Only temporary residency visas. And you dont know when they will open for PRP. Another reason to get a long visa and not just 6 months visa.


----------



## Apostrophe (Jan 22, 2020)

jollem said:


> Get a visa which is a long as possible. Dont limit yourself to 6 months. What if the PRP application takes more than 6 months. Check the thread about PRP Time lines on this forum. There are people who applied in for PRP s7(b) last year who still haven't received their decisions yet and its now almost 10 months into the year.
> 
> Also take what immigration agents say with a pinch of salt. Their primary interest is that you sign up with them and pay them. so they tend to exaggerate so that u sign up.
> 
> Also take not that they are not taking PRP applications at present. Only temporary residency visas. And you dont know when they will open for PRP. Another reason to get a long visa and not just 6 months visa.


Thanks for the advice. I agree, it can take longer than 6 months for some applications.


----------

